# heaters



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

i have a 300g with wet dry filter. it has 2 heaters in the sump(water tank) but the temp only gets to 82 degrees. my question is should i put the heaters in the tank itself or leave them where they ar at? if i put them in the tank wil the temp go up?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Should work fine in the sump. I have done it for years and my temp stays right on the money.

What wattage do you have?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

so thats what happen to fades 300 gal. why do you ant your tank higher than 82? 82 is fine for for fish bro.


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

one is a 300 watt and the other i think is a 150 watt but the reason i want the temp up is cause ive read on here that p,s breed more often when the temp is right around 86 to 88


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

~Sly~Spy said:


> one is a 300 watt and the other i think is a 150 watt but the reason i want the temp up is cause ive read on here that p,s breed more often when the temp is right around 86 to 88
> [snapback]1192778[/snapback]​


oh trying to breed huh.. cool man gl. better ship me some if you do lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats funny, my fish must be crazy then, cause i just resently

lowered the temp in my tank and noticed breeding behavior.

think i read some were that they like to breed when the rain

season starts and the waters cool a bit


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

~Sly~Spy said:


> one is a 300 watt and the other i think is a 150 watt but the reason i want the temp up is cause ive read on here that p,s breed more often when the temp is right around 86 to 88
> [snapback]1192778[/snapback]​


Not enough wattage, should have over a 1000 watts total.

I have 800 watts on my 240.


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> ~Sly~Spy said:
> 
> 
> > one is a 300 watt and the other i think is a 150 watt but the reason i want the temp up is cause ive read on here that p,s breed more often when the temp is right around 86 to 88
> ...


no prob everyone i know will get some for free when i get my first batch ill be so happy


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

sccavee said:


> ~Sly~Spy said:
> 
> 
> > one is a 300 watt and the other i think is a 150 watt but the reason i want the temp up is cause ive read on here that p,s breed more often when the temp is right around 86 to 88
> ...


thanxs for the info


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I think 1000 watts is overkill if the aquarium is in your house. I have 400 watts of ebo jager heats on my 240 gallon with 54 gallon sump and it stays constant at 83 degrees which is where i set it. I can rise the temperature without adding more heaters.

I dont think you should need more than 550watts as long as you have good quality heaters


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Mine constantly breed in 80-82 dergees. What makes you think they will breed?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

mine breed in 78 deg i have 2 300watt heaters but i can never get it over 78. plus i have no lid which dosen't help.

300gal with 55gal sump


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

Slim said:


> Mine constantly breed in 80-82 dergees. What makes you think they will breed?
> [snapback]1194066[/snapback]​


because slim they have been doing breeding behavior for about a week also turning black every day thank you


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

but like i said .... ive heard that they breed better in warmer water


----------

